# post op bleeding - Pt. had LEEP procedure and was discharged



## efuhrmann (Apr 26, 2010)

Pt. had LEEP procedure and was discharged.  One week later she went to the ER for bleeding.  A different GYN doc evaluated and took her to the OR where the bleeding sites were sutured and bleeding stopped.  Can the second doc code for the ER visit and how do I code the procedure?  HELP.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 27, 2010)

*Different practice?*

If the second GYN is from a *different practice *... yes, s/he can code the E/M.

The procedure is billable with a -79 modifier (if different practice) or a -78 modifier if this was a partner in the same practice as the original doctor.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

